# Images über Netzwerk erstellen und installieren



## Duddle (21. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich soll zur Zeit für meinen Betrieb ein zuverlässiges und möglichst kostengünstiges System zur Verteilung von Images über das Netzwerk erstellen.

Genauer gesagt muss es folgende Aufgaben erledigen können:

- komplette Images von Netzwerkrechnern erstellen und auf dem Server speichern, also eine richtige Spiegelung
- diese Images auf Befehl aufspielen um den Urzustand wiederherzustellen
- das ganze sollte beim Bootvorgang ohne jegliche Userinteraktion geschehen

Ideal wäre es, wenn zusätzlich noch
- die Images um neue Programmversionen (neuer Acrobat Reader o.ä.) vom Server aus erweiterbar wären
- Linux unterstützt würde

Die Situation ist derzeit so, das wir eine Lernwerkstatt mit 10 Rechnern + 1 Server (Win2k3) haben, die Rechner sind teilweise unterschiedlich (also keine identischen Konfigurationen).
Im Moment nutzen wir Bootmanage Administrator von bootix in Verbindung mit Norton Ghost. Mit Ghost erstellen und spielen wir die Images auf und der Bootmanage Administrator initiiert das Ganze beim Bootvorgang.
Das Problem ist, sobald etwas Neues installiert werden muss (neuer IE usw.) müssen alle 10 Images installiert, erweitert und wieder auf den Server gespielt werden. Das ist zeitaufwändig, aber noch erträglich. Wir wollen nun jedoch kräftig aufstocken und auf 25 Rechner, später wahrscheinlich noch sehr viel mehr unterstützen.
Abgesehen davon, das wir nur 10 Bootmanage Administrator -Lizenzen besitzen (jede weitere 30 €) würden neue Programmversionen einen extremen Aufwand bedeuten.

Deshalb, wie gesagt, suche ich nach einem besseren System.
Bei Acronis muss ich eine Boot-CD einlegen -> ungeeignet.
Freeware aus dem Netz (zumindest die ich gefunden habe) kann das erst recht nicht.

RIS von Win2k3 scheint in dem Falle sehr reizvoll, da kostenlos.
Nun stehe ich vor dem Problem, das in allen Anleitungen die ich dazu gefunden habe immer davon die Rede ist, das man nur Betriebssysteme im Urzustand verteilen kann. Zusätzlich sagte mir die Windows-Hilfe, das das verwendete RIPrep nur 1 Partition/Festplatte unterstützt.

Kann ich dem RIS-Server sagen, das er beim Bootvorgang (oder wann auch immer) ein Image eines Netzwerkrechners machen soll?
Kann ich diese Images vielleicht sogar im Nachhinein editieren/erweitern?
Kann ich mehrere Festplatten im gleichen Vorgang wiederherstellen?

[edit:]
Ok, ich habe mittlerweile rausgefunden, das für dieses RIPrep die Erstellung von Images bestehender Konfigurationen zuständig ist, dachte das wäre nur eine andere Bezeichnung für RIS 
[/edit]

Es kann Geld in ein neues, besseres System investiert werden, aber die Kosten sollten natürlich so niedrig wie möglich liegen.

Für Tips/Anregungen/Suchwörter/Alternativ-Programme wäre ich sehr dankbar.


Lars


----------



## McVader83 (21. Juni 2005)

Ich würde dir Dr.Wächter Karten empfehlen. In jeden Rechner so ein Ding rein, und du brauchst nie wieder Images zu machen.

Die Karten setzen den Rechner bei jedem Start in den Ursprungszustand zurück. (sofern du das willst) Wenn du zusätzliche Software installierst, schaltest du einfach den Schutz aus, installierst die Software und schaltest ihn dann wieder ein.

Ich hab die Dinger bis jetzt in 5 oder 6 Schulen verbaut (Auch im Lehrerzimmer, da sind sie am nützlichsten) und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Duddle (24. Juni 2005)

Danke, aber wir brauchen echte Images, da verschiedene Betriebssysteme genutzt werden sollen. Heisst: Montag bis Mittwoch wird z.B. SuSe gezeigt, dann das WinXP Image aufgespielt und man hat wieder ein sauberes System.


So, nachdem ich mich jetzt die gesamte Woche über RIS, PXE, Bootstrap, unattended und diskless Installationen informiert habe, stecke ich fest:

Alles was ich erreichen will ist im Prinzip, das ich beim Boot die Möglichkeit (wie eben bei einem Bootloader) habe, zwischen "Normal starten", "Image erstellen" und "Image holen" habe. Das eigentliche Erstellen und Holen kann ich mit Ghost 2003 machen, dort existieren gute und funktionierende Batch-Files.

Aber das "Abfangen" des Boots ist mir einfach nicht so gelungen wie ich es will.
Ein Versuch war der Einsatz von RIS. Das kann ich zwar schon beim Client-Boot aufrufen aber dort habe ich nur die begrenzte Möglichkeit, das auf dem RIS-Server liegende Win-Setup zu starten. Also wollte ich das Menü irgendwie editieren. Leider finde ich keinen kostenfreien Menüeditor, der unter Win2k3 funktioniert.

Zweite Möglichkeit war ein anderer PXE-Server. Da scheint es aber auch keine Freeware zu geben, die mit dem Windowsserver funktioniert.
Naja, mein Ausbilder meinte zwar wir könnten auch Geld ausgeben, aber solange ich nicht garantieren kann das es letztendlich auch funktioniert suche ich nach kostenloser Software.

Hat jemand ein paar Tips in welche Richtung ich noch gehen könnte? Ich weiß garnicht, wie oft ich die Woche über Google aufgerufen habe *kopfraucht*… Die meisten Anleitungen sind auf Bootdisketten ausgelegt.

Oder hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem ähnlichen Problem (und die entsprechende Lösung)? 


Danke im Voraus,

Lars


----------



## tortuk (24. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
wir benutzen Acronis True Image für Server und sind sehr zufrieden damit.
Es kann mit Bootcd gestartet werden, ist Netzwerkfähig, kennt Raid und Dynamische datenträger , kann fat, ntfs, linux usw. 
Die Workstationversion ist auch nicht schlecht und nicht so teuer.

http://www.acronis.de

Grüsse 

tortuk


----------



## Duddle (24. Juni 2005)

tortuk hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kann mit Bootcd gestartet werden



Genau das ist der springende Punkt, sonst wäre ich schon lange bei Acronis gelandet.

Wir wollen die Verteilung der Images ohne BootCD/Bootdiskette realisieren, da die Rechner (wenn wir das System voll ausgebaut haben) im ganzen Haus verteilt sind.

Deshalb auch der Ansatz mit PXE-Server. Wir benutzen auch derzeit einen (Bootmanage Administrator von Bootix), meine Aufgabe ist es gerade die Möglichkeiten der Ausweitung zu erkunden.
Das einfachste wäre natürlich, neue Lizenzen für Bootmanage Admin zu kaufen, bei dem aber jede Lizenz 30 € kostet. Und ich denke einfach, das es eine kostenlose oder sehr viel günstigere Alternative gibt.


Lars


----------



## Robert Steichele (24. Juni 2005)

Dann schau dir doch mal die "Corporate Workstation"-Version von Acronis an, die kann auch übers Netzwerk agieren. Habe gerade gesehen, dass es jetzt auch Acronis Snap Deploy" gibt. evtl. hilft dir auch das weiter.


----------



## McVader83 (24. Juni 2005)

Dr. Wächter kann auch das was du willst. Du kannst die Festplatte damit partitionieren und die verschiedenen Systeme installieren. Dann kriegst du sobald du den rechner anmachst, die frage, welches System er starten soll und los gehts. Die anderen Partitionen werden vor dem gestarteten System versteckt... u.s.w.
Mein tip: Guck dir echt mal an, was die Karten mittlerweile alles können.
Nur wenn du wirklich 10 verschiedene Systeme haben willst, wird das ganze Problematisch. Bei 3-4 Systemen ist es völlig Stressfrei.


----------

